# Eriocaulon Australia Red Splitting?



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

How do you know when it is time to split Eriocaulon Australia Red? Is there a point if you do not split them they will die? Do they flower like some of the other Eriocaulon Sp?

New to growing Eriocaulon. Growing Mini, Goias and Australia Red.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

For starters, _Eriocaulon_ sp. Australia Red is not an Erio at all, it is more likely a _Trithuria_ species and we shouldnt expect it to grow or bloom the same way that good card carrying true Erios do. I have not yet split my first bush of this species but I suppose that you will know it when the time to split is right.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

feel free to split them when you feel comfortable. I have one of my older plantlets which has not been split and is quite bushy. I don't think it is dangerous to the health not to split them but that is only my experience with the one plantlet I have let go.

splitting still makes me a bit nervous, just use caution. You'll be amazed at the number of plantlets you can untangle from a bush. Splitting is a good way to get a larger collection, but its not necessary I think.

I also have never seen one flower in my tanks, and as coralite pointed out - these are not erios, so I dont have the same worries there with flowering and dying underwater.

I hope reasheed (mrkookm) can chime in and say if he has had submerged flowers from this sp. I know he's kept them for quite a while and is accomplished at propagating them.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I would add that splitting the Erio red plants would probably stimulate growth as it allows the leaves and roots to receive more light, flow and nutrients.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

*Trithuria split today :*

I decided to split a large clump of Trithuria today, and thought of this thread afterwards.
here's a pic of the product of the split, you can see there's a lot more to do - but I'll let it sit a month first.

I wish I'd had the idea to photograph the clump before splitting, 
you can roll the clump a bit with your fingers and feel the individual lumps that 
will untangle easily. Trying to get every plantlet untangled sometimes results in 
damage (for me at least) so I take the easy route and only tease out the ones 
that seem ready to go. I just grab the lump and wiggle it out, trying to avoid 
damage to roots and leaves.

sorry for the messy state in the pic / waterspots etc - doing a trim and replant 
and things get stirred up.


----------



## trithuria (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Trithuria*

I am trying to get Trithuria plants to grow in my aquarium. Is there a good place to find them commercially? Also, has anyone been able to get their Trithuria plants to flower in an aquarium?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of trithuria you got there, it'll look like an awesome little field of *****'s blood when it grows in.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

trithuria said:


> I am trying to get Trithuria plants to grow in my aquarium. Is there a good place to find them commercially? Also, has anyone been able to get their Trithuria plants to flower in an aquarium?


commercially, I know some overseas exporters can ship them. In the states I'm not sure. Its easiest to get them from other hobbyists in forums like this. I've not seen them flower in an aquarium yet. I'm not sure they will flower submersed but cant say for certain.



Coralite said:


> Wow, that's a lot of trithuria you got there, it'll look like an awesome little field of *****'s blood when it grows in.


its practically weedy. every month you can more than double the headcount if you don't split too aggressively.


----------

